# My new treatments



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

I did some measurements with REW and the results don’t seem that big. I like how it sounds and always want to make improvements but I think at this point I’m as good as this room will ever get.

I expanded the ms to 599 to show as much of the decay but over all I think the bass looks good but I really don’t know what I’m looking at.

the 1st screen shot is after the treatments I made last year and the 2nd (green) is after the new ones


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

It is quite amazing the difference with the new room treatment.
Do you have a thread showing what you have done? I am sure people here would be interested.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

There was another thread I started here http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-acoustics/51647-oc-703-a-2.html


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks like a good improvement >100Hz for sure. Aside from the measured results, what have you noticed when listening in the room now? What are your room dimensions?


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

15.5 x 11.5 ft it's a very small room so treratment are my only option.

You can see by the pictures my equipment and room have few options. all the connections run thru the wall.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

the 2 thing I noticed most is the sweet spot is much bigger. When I stand up it sounds nearly the same. The other thing is how a hand clap:clap: sounds very dead and if I go room to room there is a big difference.


----------

